# Black Hole USA at Fred Hall Show



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Most West Coast fishermen don't know about Black Hole rods and our mission is to introduce Black Hole rods to them.
Rome was not built in a day and I know it takes time to be recognized. But this is the first step and we impressed many at the
show. bottom line is we are enjoying the show tremendously by talking with other fishermen and introducing Black Hole rods
to them.

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4904_zpsbb6c4f84.jpg]

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4933_zpsf01262b5.jpg]

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4935_zpseac9c9fb.jpg]

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4926_zpsad8a8940.jpg]

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4923_zps8bad3948.jpg]

[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4907_zps0458a821.jpg]

Thanks Mel, Jamie, Scott and Jennifer for helping us at the show. The show closes at 9:00 pm and we had a dinner at Tequila Jack
nearby Happy Birthday Jennifer. 
[img=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y2/ksong/2014show/IMG_4971_zps9ad984ca.jpg]


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The Fred Hall Show is finally over. We are exhausted after the long show, but we are very happy to attend the show this year as the responses were great. Besides, we met old West Coast friends and made many new friends at the show.

Omelette Inn becomes our favorite for breakfast.






Capt Manny Ocaranza of the el Matador in PV. He is one of the best offshore Capt in PV. I had my personal best of 283 lb yft with him in 2005.


Bob of Pure fishing and Steve of Penn.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

blackout for 10 minutes.


Capt Danny Gomez of the Dhamar Sportfishing in PV.
He is one of the best for inshore fishing in PV. I fished with him for rooster.


I fished with them on the Maximus on Dec 2012. She was pregnant that time and she visited me with a new baby. 


my old friend Dennis Braid of Braid Product


Tracy Melton of Melton Tackle


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

[/URL]

Cal brought a monster reel for giant in P.E.I... It can hold 1000 yards of 200 lb braid. Wow.


We went a Korean restaurant in Los Angeles on the last night of the show.


Thanks Jennifer, Scott, Jamie, Mel, Rosy and our staff Jane and Esther for the show. 
See you next year.


Gary of Tady Lure invited us for dinner. Pine Street was live at night.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Two speed conversion master Cal Sheets visited us and talked about fishing. 


http://s2.photobucket.com/user/ksong/media/2014show/IMG_5272_zps172552be.jpg.html


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Darn....that Blondie is an HOT-TIE...Love the pics on then hats Kil , The paella excellent.
and this rod bend , which it tell you to be aware that some BH jigging rods , mostly the lighter models when expose to significant drags , the line cuts on the fore-grip.
Maybe re- designing the guide train ? But Certainly you BH stuff shows the embarrassment on his face.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

i'd figured...


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

No re-design is necessary.
Some don't understand of new concept of jigging rods.
Most jigging rods are very short and thin and rods bending under the real seat is commen for jigging rods.


----------

